# Anyone keep indoor cactus



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 8, 2020)

I have an indoor cactus in a pot that I've had month's and was wondering how do I get the flowers to bloom on it?
Also I water once a month as cactus are hardy and store water anyway they don't need daily watering


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Aug 8, 2020)

The photoperiod and watering schedule have to be right for that species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 8, 2020)

DomGom TheFather said:


> The photoperiod and watering schedule have to be right for that species.


I don't see how when you don't have to water but once a month if that. Plus there's all kinds of species of cactus. The way you put it I'm not gonna worry too much about flowers on it it's healthy and prickly as heck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Aug 8, 2020)

Nimbuscloud said:


> I don't see how when you don't have to water but once a month if that. Plus there's all kinds of species of cactus. The way you put it I'm not gonna worry too much about flowers on it it's healthy and prickly as heck


They can handle more water during their growing season.
I have a large collection and they go out on the porch when nighttime Temps are above 40 degrees.
They spend around five months of the year dormant in a cold dark room with almost no water.
I started a selenicereus grandiflorus from a cutting. It took ten years to get it's first bloom and they only last a single night. Some of my mammalia species flower every year around june/July when the hours of daylight are reaching their peak. It varies a lot depending on species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 8, 2020)

Nimbuscloud said:


> I have an indoor cactus in a pot that I've had month's and was wondering how do I get the flowers to bloom on it?
> Also I water once a month as cactus are hardy and store water anyway they don't need daily watering


There are a few issues you might be having.

Many species of cactus bloom seasonally, so if you've had it for less than a year there's no reason to think it would necessarily have flowered yet
In addition, many species expect a specific photoperiod to bloom which you may not be providing. Many deserts are strongly seasonal, and cacti only grow and flower during the wetter season. This season is usually associated with a photoperiod, though I'm not sure how important that is as a trigger.
Many of those same species need a cooler period to trigger a bloom, for the same reason.
Same goes for watering--if you're watering the same way constantly, a species that expects seasonal rains probably won't flower. When you do water, how much water do you give your cactus? What kind of soil and pot are you using? They can survive in all kinds of media and watering regimes, but most come from extremely quickly draining mineral soils where they have space for deep tap roots. Many of these occasionally see torrential downpours during the summer. I've had great luck keeping two species in gravel outside during wet New England summers. You can't provide that kind of watering unless the soil drains very quickly. 
Most people who keep cacti don't give them enough light to flower. As far as I know, if they're inside most species need supplemental lighting to flower.
@DomGom TheFather said made each of those points, but I'm hoping it will be easier to understand explicitly. Dom, sounds like you really know what you're doing! I'll have to try keeping mine in darkness; right now I supplement lighting indoors during the winter and have been hoping the the changing outdoor photoperiod would be enough so it knows when to bloom. I got stressed about it dying if it were in complete darkness during dormancy.

@Nimbuscloud Do you know what species you have, and would you mind posting pictures of your plant? All or none of these might be issues, and we won't be able to help much more specifically without seeing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Aug 8, 2020)

Grandiflorus on its cart.
It has three tiers of pots. They are all rooted together and came from a single cutting the size of my pinky.
When I moved in the past I had to cut yards of it off just to fit it in a car. 
It is a bit of a pain to move it into my office every fall, even though it's on wheels. Lol


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## DomGom TheFather (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## DomGom TheFather (Aug 8, 2020)

schmiggle said:


> There are a few issues you might be having.
> 
> Many species of cactus bloom seasonally, so if you've had it for less than a year there's no reason to think it would necessarily have flowered yet
> In addition, many species expect a specific photoperiod to bloom which you may not be providing. Many deserts are strongly seasonal, and cacti only grow and flower during the wetter season. This season is usually associated with a photoperiod, though I'm not sure how important that is as a trigger.
> ...


The room I keep them in for dormancy has windows but it is on the north side of the house and I keep the blinds closed and curtains drawn.
It is barely heated with temperatures hovering around 50 all winter.
They get no water unless temps go up and very little if I feel they need it. They'll rot otherwise. 
If you let them continue growth during the winter they get weird, pale and thin.
I don't know if most species would flower without a dormant season. It doesn't have to be as extreme as what I put mine through but my house doesn't have a sun room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 8, 2020)

Here's my cactus idk if that soil is best for it but they had it in some type of soil at Lowes. I moved it to this drain pot for more room.and to grow if possible. It's beautiful honestly but I want those flowers to bloom. I'm sorry I'm all new to this. I mainly leave in window seal in my room or living room and water once a month. It's not oozing or mushy, etc so I'd say it's pretty hardy it can be indoor or outdoor. I live in an apartment complex so I wouldn't dare leave anything outside with this young bucks around. Any ways I beg for.yalls advice or what I should change and do to become successful


----------



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 8, 2020)

Btw u got some nice plants looks very healthy. That one u have to cut looks like a plant outta Jumanji or something lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Aug 8, 2020)

Those flowers are spent.
You might have to wait till next year for blooms.
Looks good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 8, 2020)

DomGom TheFather said:


> The room I keep them in for dormancy has windows but it is on the north side of the house and I keep the blinds closed and curtains drawn.
> It is barely heated with temperatures hovering around 50 all winter.
> They get no water unless temps go up and very little if I feel they need it. They'll rot otherwise.
> If you let them continue growth during the winter they get weird, pale and thin.
> I don't know if most species would flower without a dormant season. It doesn't have to be as extreme as what I put mine through but my house doesn't have a sun room.


Yeah, I don't water mine between October and April. I've been giving it lots of light though. It enjoys it for a little while and then it retreats into the substrate, which is what they'd do in the wild.

You have an absolutely stunning collection! I'd love to see pictures of some of the other species.


Nimbuscloud said:


> Here's my cactus idk if that soil is best for it but they had it in some type of soil at Lowes. I moved it to this drain pot for more room.and to grow if possible. It's beautiful honestly but I want those flowers to bloom. I'm sorry I'm all new to this. I mainly leave in window seal in my room or living room and water once a month. It's not oozing or mushy, etc so I'd say it's pretty hardy it can be indoor or outdoor. I live in an apartment complex so I wouldn't dare leave anything outside with this young bucks around. Any ways I beg for.yalls advice or what I should change and do to become successful


Hate to say it but I think those flowers are dead. No big deal though, with some good care it should flower next year.

I'd get some supplemental lighting if you don't have outdoor space and probably also change out the soil to something less peaty. I'd wait for fall to do that, though, since it's better to transplant when a plant isn't actively growing (not that I've ever followed that advice lol, you'll probably be ok either way). Overall you should definitely be ok, that plant looks to me like it's doing fine. A bit more lighting, a bit more water now and a lot less in the winter, and I don't think you'll have issues. No need to apologise, I think everyone's here to help.


----------



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 8, 2020)

DomGom TheFather said:


> Those flowers are spent.
> You might have to wait till next year for blooms.
> Looks good.



No worries I think that's the only problem I see is the flowers are shriveled. I think it had a couple weeks back that felt like they was gonna bloom but didn't. My questions are:

Do I keep leaving it in sunlight in window seal?

You said next year I might have to wait but what factors do I gotta take or consider to get that point?

Me running a fan in my room or air conditioner in my apartment will it affect it?


----------



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 8, 2020)

schmiggle said:


> Yeah, I don't water mine between October and April. I've been giving it lots of light though. It enjoys it for a little while and then it retreats into the substrate, which is what they'd do in the wild.
> 
> You have an absolutely stunning collection! I'd love to see pictures of some of the other species.
> 
> ...


Should I water it until soil is wet or just around the base of cactus?

Lighting for now has to be natural bc I don't have any special lights. I love sunny days but when it's raining or gloomy I worry about it and my fly trap


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Aug 8, 2020)

You can leave it right on the windowsill. Just move it to a table or something for the winter and barely water. Cold + wet feet will rot any cactus.
For the growing season I soak mine with rain water and let the top two inches of soil dry before watering again.
Avoid keeping the soil constantly moist. Deep, Infrequent watering is better.

Fans and air conditioning shouldn't pose a threat. These plants handle dry windy conditions quite well.
Just mind that if the temperature is kept cooler the cactus will need less water and grow much slower.


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Aug 8, 2020)

This big boy is probably my favorite.
It's a san Pedro I started from seed. It sprouted the day my son was born. So over nine years ago.
Still no flowers but I really don't expect any being in a pot in PA.
Over four foot tall and about as tall as my son.


----------



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 8, 2020)

DomGom TheFather said:


> View attachment 355666
> 
> This big boy is probably my favorite.
> It's a san Pedro I started from seed. It sprouted the day my son was born. So over nine years ago.
> ...


Yea it stays between 72 and 80 in my apartment I keep air on 72 and leave it running while I'm here on auto. But I feel like airing out with windows open and it's hot here in VA so the humidity helps dry out the soil. I don't mind the cactus growing slow and winter is months away so I got a while. How big will my cactus get length and width wise? Looks like u got a couple like mine on the ground those round ones of urs. Also Jesus that 4 foot one is like something I'd only see in Arizona lol that's wild. I'd be even happier bc of ur son and it sprouting when he was born great story man. I mean I think with and length wise the pot it's in it can definitely stay there prolly years I assume? I mean I guess it's normal grow weather bc yall say u don't water from October to April or heavily. So is it spring and summer the best times for flowers and mainly water? Also I want a sand rock type of soil but it's not nutrients rich like what I got it in now


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Aug 8, 2020)

Nimbuscloud said:


> Yea it stays between 72 and 80 in my apartment I keep air on 72 and leave it running while I'm here on auto. But I feel like airing out with windows open and it's hot here in VA so the humidity helps dry out the soil. I don't mind the cactus growing slow and winter is months away so I got a while. How big will my cactus get length and width wise? Looks like u got a couple like mine on the ground those round ones of urs. Also Jesus that 4 foot one is like something I'd only see in Arizona lol that's wild. I'd be even happier bc of ur son and it sprouting when he was born great story man. I mean I think with and length wise the pot it's in it can definitely stay there prolly years I assume? I mean I guess it's normal grow weather bc yall say u don't water from October to April or heavily. So is it spring and summer the best times for flowers and mainly water? Also I want a sand rock type of soil but it's not nutrients rich like what I got it in now


What you have it in now looks like a premix miracle grow peat based potting soil for cactus and succulents. It will work fine. Just let it dry a bit between watering. You don't have to repot too often and it's best to keep them a little more on the confined side. I've lost some to root or stem rot because of my eagerness to give rootspace.
If they are dormant or cold do not water. If they seem like they absolutely need it in the winter just dip the bottom of the pot in a half inch of water for one minute to avoid wetting the soil in contact with the stem and soaking it.

The one I have is very similar. It has small yellow flowers in early summer and only blooms from the top. Sorry, no pics.
These guys don't get all that large and stay more globular in shape when young.

The center one in this picture is several years old and doesn't grow very much in a season.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Nimbuscloud (Aug 8, 2020)

DomGom TheFather said:


> What you have it in now looks like a premix miracle grow peat based potting soil for cactus and succulents. It will work fine. Just let it dry a bit between watering. You don't have to repot too often and it's best to keep them a little more on the confined side. I've lost some to root or stem rot because of my eagerness to give rootspace.
> If they are dormant or cold do not water. If they seem like they absolutely need it in the winter just dip the bottom of the pot in a half inch of water for one minute to avoid wetting the soil in contact with the stem and soaking it.
> 
> The one I have is very similar. It has small yellow flowers in early summer and only blooms from the top. Sorry, no pics.
> ...



Where can I get one like you got on the far left and back right that  has bulbs on bulbs looks frosty hairy lol?? One in the middle is crazy it looks round globular at top and goes skinny in the base


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Aug 8, 2020)

Nimbuscloud said:


> Where can I get one like you got on the far left that looks frosty hairy lol?? One in the middle is crazy it looks round globular at top and goes skinny in the base


I shop around but you can find some real gems every once in a while if you check the racks at home depot this time of year. Cheap, too


----------

